# A Good Radio



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

My radio is my lifeline to sanity on a job site. I've tried just about every type of radio there is and they all seem to have a "static" problem. The other trades just laugh at me listening to the "static" all day. My buddy has a DeWalt job site radio that seems to get good reception. I'm tempted to buy one. 

I've even tried bluetooth with my phone and, although there's no static, it can be unreliable if the stream goes down or there's no WiFi, etc.

Any suggestions? I'm willing to fork out some $$$ to find a good, reliable radio.:smile:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Buy an MP3 player for $30, download your cd library, put on your earphones, bada boom, bada bing!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'd agree. The Dewalt radios are obsolete at this point. Big heavy and clunky. I've still got my 18V one and love the sound, but there's better options. Bose supposedly makes good portable speakers although as a company I've heard they've gone downhill over the years. They used to be great.


When the 18V dewalt kicks the bucket, I can't see myself putting out close to $300 for the 20V. Just not worth it anymore. The novelty of the rugged jobsite radio has worn off.


As for an MP3 player, just use your phone. While back I put everything Lynyrd Skynyrd's ever done on mine. Made for a great weekend of painting a cottage on the lake with nobody else around for miles!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yeah, I'd agree. The Dewalt radios are obsolete at this point. Big heavy and clunky. I've still got my 18V one and love the sound, but there's better options. Bose supposedly makes good portable speakers although as a company I've heard they've gone downhill over the years. They used to be great.
> 
> 
> When the 18V dewalt kicks the bucket, I can't see myself putting out close to $300 for the 20V. Just not worth it anymore. The novelty of the rugged jobsite radio has worn off.
> ...




Mp3 player is the only way to go, pare it up with a JBL flip 4 and your all set!


----------



## Pete_holden (Sep 4, 2018)

I use a rigid jobsite radio and it is pretty good. Only downfall is that it doesn't charge a battery.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the Bose sound stage mini. It's got great sound, I have beat it pretty bad bouncing around in my van, job site. It covered with over spray must be 3-4 years old by now. Got it off Fleabay for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not so much finding a good radio as it's finding something good on the radio.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

kmp said:


> It's not so much finding a good radio as it's finding something good on the radio.


True. I like sports talk so I do listen to lots of ESPN programming. It can become mind-numbing like music but usually has a bit more variety than a typical FM Pop station. I like the Cleveland area ESPN shows which have a local flavor to them. Again, they get old too but provide just enough variety to make the day go faster.......usually.:smile:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yeah, I'd agree. The Dewalt radios are obsolete at this point. Big heavy and clunky. I've still got my 18V one and love the sound, but there's better options. Bose supposedly makes good portable speakers although as a company I've heard they've gone downhill over the years. They used to be great.
> 
> 
> When the 18V dewalt kicks the bucket, I can't see myself putting out close to $300 for the 20V. Just not worth it anymore. The novelty of the rugged jobsite radio has worn off.
> ...


I can download approx. 2000 songs on my 8GB player and play by album, artist or shuffle!

Unless you have a very expensive phone you may not have very much space left to download a lot of music, seeing as how a lot of apps suck up memory. Also, playing music on your phone all day will drain the battery quickly.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Best radio I have found is one with a 3' cord 4' away from the wall.Use to kinda enjoy listening to tunes but over the years have become to commercialized.I prefer now just to listen to the smoothing sounds of my paintbrush. Therapeutic indeed.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Job rocker plus. Bought mine from Costco. It’s amazing. Has a built in battery that lasts 2 days with just the radio on. Ran a worklight all day on it too. Not sure how long it lasts. Has Bluetooth, am and fm. Has a usb input to charge your phone and has 4 plugs in the back like a power bar. Best of all it’s loud. I’m always getting asked “where’d you get your radio it’s Sweet”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Holdenholden said:


> Job rocker plus. Bought mine from Costco. It’s amazing. Has a built in battery that lasts 2 days with just the radio on. Ran a worklight all day on it too. Not sure how long it lasts. Has Bluetooth, am and fm. Has a usb input to charge your phone and has 4 plugs in the back like a power bar. Best of all it’s loud. I’m always getting asked “where’d you get your radio it’s Sweet”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With your own MP3 player you can blast the sound till it splits your eardrums and nobody else will complain!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Siriusxm let's you download whatever shows you want then delete after you've finished to save room. I download whatever shows I'd like then blue it through Bluetooth using an LG Headset. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

mudbone said:


> Best radio I have found is one with a 3' cord 4' away from the wall.Use to kinda enjoy listening to tunes but over the years have become to commercialized.I prefer now just to listen to the smoothing sounds of my paintbrush. Therapeutic indeed.



Ditto. This thread provoked me to bring my radio in the other day. Lasted about an hour and I took it back out to the van. I like quiet. I should just take the thing out of the van to free up some space.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

90% of the time I carry an old mp3 player and eabuds, but having a little DeWalt stereo that runs on the 18v/20v batteries I already own is nice for NC or running around outside. The big one that charges your batteries and has a power splitter was tempting.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Tough Box. Love mine. There is a bluetooth version avaialbe. Mine has an aux cable hookup. They cost around $100. You do need to buy 4 C rechargable batteries if you want to run without electricity , which will last 2-3 work days.

P.S. I am lucky. We have 2 public radio stations that only play music that I listen to. Although my favorite of the 2 has iffy reception. I have to stream it in my home.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the ridgid stereo. I personally love it, it has great sound, runs off blue tooth so I can play whatever I want through it. It's also pretty durable, so I don't have to worry about it getting beat up. Best part is almost all my work tools are Ridgid, so I can run everything off the same batteries. Ridgid is hands down the best set of tools for painters in my mind. They're definitely powerful enough to handle what even serious construction could throw at them, but they're not crazy expensive and have an enormous line up and lifetime warranty. I have a bunch of their portable work lights and even their fans. Those are a life saver along with the multi tool with the rotozip head and the screw gun for fixing poor drywall hanging lol.


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

Tough Box seems to have a good quality speaker driver --the large dust cap reminds me of Dynaudio drivers. 

Bose radio (II, III & IV) has an agreeable, non-fatiguing bassy sound for a small radio. Its top is flat and smooth and buttonless --place a piece of paper on it and it turns into a spatter resistant radio.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm liking the Toughbox. It's made by SANGEAN which makes very good radios, so, @ Pete Martin the Painter, you may be onto something.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> I'm liking the Toughbox. It's made by SANGEAN which makes very good radios, so, @ Pete Martin the Painter, you may be onto something.


I bought it when I was looking for a work radio and really did not want to pay for one of a tool company radio and then have to spend $100 on a battery. When looking I did a job with a carpenter that had one. He told me he loved it, and the price was great.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

The toughbox does look good but the lack of bluetooth is unfortunately a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PaPainter724 said:


> The toughbox does look good but the lack of bluetooth is unfortunately a deal breaker for me.


You can get them with bluetooth.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i sing way to well to need a radio!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PACman said:


> i sing way to well to need a radio!


I am such a poor singer that when I was in elementary school my music teacher told me not to sing for one of the songs our chorus was singing. My voice changed at a very young age. I did not listen to him, and I was disciplined...he was an a$$.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------

